# The young meeting the old



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My girl Madison has always been the absolute perfect "trainer" for any youngsters that came through my home while waiting to be adopted. Little Miss Ariel met her the other day for the first time and is totally smitten with her. She acts differently toward Madison than any of my other dogs and it's so sweet. Seems my old girl still has her touch....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> My girl Madison has always been the absolute perfect "trainer" for any youngsters that came through my home while waiting to be adopted. Little Miss Ariel met her the other day for the first time and is totally smitten with her. She acts differently toward Madison than any of my other dogs and it's so sweet. Seems my old girl still has her touch....
> 
> View attachment 6185
> 
> ...


SO CUTE!!!!

OH DONNA.....you just can NOT rehome her!!!:becky:

NO, NO, NO!!!!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

a) They are both ADORABLE.

b) I am IN LOVE with little Ariel. Good thing you're not anywhere close to me... :biggrin:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> SO CUTE!!!!
> 
> OH DONNA.....you just can NOT rehome her!!!:becky:
> 
> NO, NO, NO!!!!


I have two words. TEN DOGS....... Need I say more? :madgrin:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Those pictures kill me, both are so cute! I wouldnt be able to let the youngster go!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I have two words. TEN DOGS....... Need I say more? :madgrin:


You already have 10, what's one more? :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Donna Little said:
> 
> 
> > I have two words. TEN DOGS....... Need I say more? :madgrin:
> ...



HAHAHAH....ya that^^^^
And what do they weigh all together....like 40lbs??LOL :lol:






BTW.....YES I am proud to be an enabler!!!:wink:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Way too adorable, if you were closer I'd be begging to have her.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWW...! That little tyke found the right home at just the right time. 

And if we are all voting on this matter. Yup. I say keep the little darlin'.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Well even though my hubby loves himself a Dachshund he gets to vote also and he votes "No more dogs!" I have to agree a little so I can stay somewhat sane! She is adorable though!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ariel looks so much better!!

I saw a neighbor lady in her yard yesterday and there were at least 40 dogs out there with her. The next day I saw her herding them into a set of three minibarns she has behind her house.

They were all pretty small dogs. I am not an enabler - Ariel will find a marvelous new home, she is way too cute not to be adopted as soon as possible.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

GAH! That is so damn precious. Definitely gave me a big ol' smile on my face tonight!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna that first picture is so precious.


----------

